# Do I need to upgrade receiver for a good sub?



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

I am currently using a budget receiver that was from a HTiB a couple years ago. Yamaha HTR-5930 I already upgraded all my speakers and am needing a better subwoofer that came with my Yamaha.

I am looking at the eD A3S-250 and I am not sure if my receiver can handle the sub the way it is supposed to be pushed for clean and accurate bass. I am contemplating on the Onkyo TX-SR707 if I need to upgrade my receiver first.

Do I need to get a new receiver? Or will this do.

Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Wil, I wouldn't say you absolutely have to upgrade you receiver however; I would say that if you want a surround system that can accurately reproduce HD audio codecs such as DTS-HD-MA or Dolby TrueHD then you will need to get a receiver that can reproduce them. The Onkyo is a good choice and is favored by several of our members. I personally have a Pioneer Elite and love what it did for my sound. A new receiver will definitely clear up other potential issues that are inherent to many low level receivers such as distortion and balance.

BTW, what speakers did you upgrade to? 

I hope this helps.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

dsr7997 said:


> Hi Wil, I wouldn't say you absolutely have to upgrade you receiver however; I would say that if you want a surround system that can accurately reproduce HD audio codecs such as DTS-HD-MA or Dolby TrueHD then you will need to get a receiver that can reproduce them. The Onkyo is a good choice and is favored by several of our members. I personally have a Pioneer Elite and love what it did for my sound. A new receiver will definitely clear up other potential issues that are inherent to many low level receivers such as distortion and balance.
> 
> BTW, what speakers did you upgrade to?
> 
> I hope this helps.


:T:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

wil11o6 said:


> I am looking at the eD A3S-250 and I am not sure if my receiver can handle the sub the way it is supposed to be pushed for clean and accurate bass. I am contemplating on the Onkyo TX-SR707 if I need to upgrade my receiver first.
> 
> Do I need to get a new receiver? Or will this do.


You don't need to upgrade the AVR to run the sub... I'm sure the eD is a powered sub, so you just need an AVR with a sub output (I'm sure the 5930 has one "LFE/Sub Out) :T


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks,
I guess I'll make the jump to get the sub first, then if I am not satisfied, I'll get a new receiver. Though I am sure I'll get a new receiver anyway since everyone goes on an upgrading frenzy when they get into this; including me.

I upgraded to small Energy CB-5s and CC-5 for front, and using older 1999' JBLs for rears since my room is only 11x11.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Realistically, a new receiver will not make one bit of difference as far as the sub goes. I suppose you could argue line level signal output quality of different receivers.... but I doubt you'd be able to hear any difference.
OTOH, if you want/need the latest and greatest surround formats you'll surely want to upgrade the receiver.


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ah, I supposed I needed a new sub. I upgraded my receiver that came with a HTiB with the Onkyo TX-SR707 that I found a steal at Fry's, only $399. It brought my old AR sub to life whereas it didn't even seem to have any oomph with my Yamaha. I guess the HTiB receivers are not true receivers as they were made for their own little speaker/woofer set?


----------

